# dryvit over block problem



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

If anyone has info: HO has a block exterior cellar way with dryvit over it.It was all new construction 6 years ago.Now water is coming through the block and blistering up the dryvit.It will all be stripped down to the block.What needs to be applied to the block before new dryvit to not have the same problem happen later?


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Is this a real Dryvit exterior(insulation and Dryvit stucco) system? If it is, apparently water got behind the Dryvit somewhere up above, drained down and is showing up on the portion backed up by the block.

Find the source of the water before guaranteeing any patching. If the above grade is wood frame, the owner could have a big problem, because the Dryvit system is not allowed over wood frame construction.

Most of the sources are around windows. The water gets is and behind the insulation.


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

concretemasonry said:


> Is this a real Dryvit exterior(insulation and Dryvit stucco) system? If it is, apparently water got behind the Dryvit somewhere up above, drained down and is showing up on the portion backed up by the block.
> 
> Find the source of the water before guaranteeing any patching. If the above grade is wood frame, the owner could have a big problem, because the Dryvit system is not allowed over wood frame construction.
> 
> Most of the sources are around windows. The water gets is and behind the insulation.


no it is not EIFS .No insulation just dryvit over block.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

You have to stop the water 1st.


----------

